# Best car for a Golden Retriever?



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

We have always had SUVs for our Goldens. Once they are a year or so, they don't need to travel in a crate. They can just go in the back and they LOVE looking out the window while we are driving. You don't need a large SUV. Just big enough in the back for him to lay down, stand and turn around. Keep in mind that all your stuff will have to fit in the back seat because the dog owns the back! We also don't have kids traveling with us ... our Golden is our kid these days. We have a Lexus RX 350 and it's perfect.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 2017 Subaru Outback Touring with a TransK9 crate in the back for my two dogs. I also have rear AC and tinted windows to help keep them cool back there. I liked the Outback because it's not high like a typical SUV so they can jump in and out and if I have to give them a boost, it's not a big deal, also it's good gas mileage for an SUV. I like the crate because I do dog sports and can leave the back open when I'm crating out of my car at events. The TransK9 and Variocage, as well as other brands, are crash tested so the dog won't get squished in the back and are not shooting through your windshield. If the back or doors pop open in a wreck, you don't have a scared dog running in traffic. Since my dogs are with me a lot due to the dog sports, this really matters to me. If you're someone who just takes the dog to the vet, to the park once a week, on a hike a few times a year, etc. then you may not feel the need for such a set-up. All that said, one of the major advantages to crating your dog in the car is that the crate contains most of the hair.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a Nissan murano and i love it for my dog! We do not have kids either and this suv is the perfect size. Spacious back seat that can lay down flat when you have to transport them in a crate. And when not in the crate plenty of room to lay down or stick his head out the window! I love it because it feels like a luxury vehicle but is affordable!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

flffddy said:


> We are getting a puppy in June and we are excited that as he grows we will be able to take him with us to all sorts of places. But right now I'm not sure we have the right vehicles to do so. We have a Plymouth Neon coupe, a Mustang GT convertible, and a Scion XB. Once he is fully grown, I don't know if any of these cars will do. (Certainly not the Neon or the Mustang.)
> 
> So my question is what vehicle would you suggest for a new owner of a Golden Retriever? Price isn't a huge concern, but obviously I'm not looking to buy a Bentley either. We also don't have any children so the vehicle just needs to hold me, my wife, and our doggo. Anything else is nice but not necessary.




My two dogs loved riding in my old convertible. However, I traded it in for a Tacoma double cab short bed pickup with a cap. The two dogs now get the back seat with a Dog Hammock, and there is room for gear, bikes and bags in the bed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL I have a Mini Cooper  Not much room but we can go for miles!


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

We have a 2015 Mazda hatchback and a 2001 BMW sedan and my dog fits quite well in the back seat of both cars. My son sits next to him and he still has room to lay down or sit up and look out the window. That said, we are planning to trade in our sedan for an SUV for the extra space.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Dodge Grand Caravan. Plenty of space in the back for crates and whatever else we need. She can also ride comfortably in the back seat of my hubbys Chevy Spark without a crate.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

We have newer Jeep Cherokee, dog rides in back seat and loves it. He isn't crazy about getting in it while in garage though, but once in has a great time.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We have a 2016 Toyota Highlander and a 2012 Toyota Tundra, extended cab. We have two kids, too & she fits nicely. 

We've had a Jetta, a Sentra, and a Rogue and our Bridge girl didn't mind those either! I think they'd fit nicely in whatever!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a Honda Civic 4-door sedan for 10 years of my first dog's life, and first two years of my current dog's life. It was fine, though I do advocate for some kind of seat belt device.

When we started hunt training, I realized I needed a car I could put a crate into. And I will never go back. I love the SUV - I love the safety of having my dog secure in a crate in the back. She also loves the car crate.

My recommendation - get one that has AC vents in the back seat. Mine doesn't, and I am always worried she doesn't get enough of the cool air. I put down one of the back seats to open up the flow from the front, and I turn the passenger side temp WAY down and aim all the vents towards the back or up. I also have a fan beside her crate that I can operate from my seat. But my next SUV will have back seat vents for sure.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

We had a lab back in 1998 when we got the first Chrysler T&C van. Two dogs [lab and present golden] later, we are driving the third van. It has a barrier behind the second seat, so Amber has the whole cargo space to herself. We have a cargo mat on the floor that is waterproof on the bottom and non-skid material on top. All of the dogs have been able to jump in or out easily. The van does have separate AC and heating outlets in the rear. I open the rear door remotely from the front porch before I let Amber out and she runs directly to the van and jumps in. She loves riding.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I have an Xb for our 2 goldens, a rescue dog and a baby. It's very tight! Lol. The Xb should be fine for just 2 people and 1 golden. I would look at purchasing a variocage or trans k9 kennel to keep your pup secured, but I wouldn't necessarily upgrade the car until the second golden comes along


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Subaru Outback


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a Toyota Sienna van that needs to be replaced (12 years old, over 250,000 miles), and I'm going to get another Sienna. Once you've had a van, it's hard to let go of the space. I like our dogs to travel in crates, and the van has enough space for two crates side by side. The additional space is great when we go to agility trials. As for the brand, the Sienna has been absolutely reliable and inexpensive to maintain. It's been a great vehicle and I'll be sad to see it go. I'm only replacing it because we no longer have a viable second family car; my husband has bought a convertible to replace the Subaru Forester that he originally got because he felt it would be a good family and "dog" car. 

The Forester did its job, although the rear space was a bit tight for two dogs and the rear seat legroom was limited. Despite its shortcomings, we would have kept it for the long term, but when it was about 4 years old and had done about 60,000 miles, in a single year it cost $8,000 in repairs: the entire electronic system failed repeatedly, the radiator exploded, the engine kept cutting out for no reason, the dashboard kept lighting up like a Christmas tree, the brakes had to be replaced after only 10,000 miles, the body began to rust badly (despite an anti-rust treatment by the dealer upon purchase) and so on. This was a vehicle that had been maintained scrupulously by the dealer throughout its life - it never went to any garage but the dealership, and all the maintenance recommended by the dealership mechanics had always been done. Needless to say, my husband sold it (for parts) and replaced it with the convertible that he'd always wanted (not a Subaru). We're not the only people to have had problems with a Subaru - we know of two others who went through similar experiences. Perhaps we were just unlucky and got a "lemon". But it was a very expensive lemon.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Cars. :doh:

I originally had a Honda Civic. Loved it! But thought Chance needed more room, so I bought a Honda Fit. Hated it. Traded it in for a Honda Element. Even more room for Chance. Loved it, but after about 6 months Chance couldn't get in it any more, (my mom was having trouble getting in it, too).  

Tried ramps, stairs, everything with Chance. Didn't work. And I'm not strong enough anymore to lift him. So I just traded it in for the car I started off with, a Civic. So this is it. I'm done. I just got it on Easter and I'm afraid to try to get him in it in case I can't. But, I love him so much I had to at least try. Plus it's better for my mom...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

We have a Toyota" Sequoia (SUV) and my 2 dogs love it. We have folded down the 3rd row so they have plenty of space to lie down or lots of windows to look out. When folded down, there is a perch near the back window which they take turns sitting on and watching the world around them. We call it the dog mobile!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

sophieanne said:


> We have a Toyota" Sequoia (SUV) and my 2 dogs love it. We have folded down the 3rd row so they have plenty of space to lie down or lots of windows to look out. When folded down, there is a perch near the back window which they take turns sitting on and watching the world around them. We call it the dog mobile!


Does it really only get 15 mpg average? I saw one at a dog event and thought it would be perfect for us, but then I saw the mpg rating and cringed. We live out in the country and it's an hour drive to almost everything.


----------



## ltldog15 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have always had SUV's and they work great. With my new puppy though, I have decided I am getting a seat belt for her. I have always let my kids sit any where they want and with all the crazy's driving so fast, I want her to be safe.


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

It also depends on whether or not you are going to crate your dog in the car. I found out the hard way that the crate size recommended for my dog doesn't fit in my car! I had to buy an additional one just for car trips. Once he is older (only 13 weeks now), he will probably just ride in the hatchback part of our medium size SUV like our last Golden did. Right now he would just hop over the seats and that would not work when I'm driving by myself.

I still have nose prints on the back window from the dog we lost in November. Can't bring myself to wipe them off. He absolutely loved riding in the car and looking out the windows. We traveled from Wisconsin to Florida every fall and back in the spring and he loved every minute of it. When we would get to our hotel he would be exhausted just from all the excitement. You would think he ran all the way.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Does it really only get 15 mpg average? I saw one at a dog event and thought it would be perfect for us, but then I saw the mpg rating and cringed. We live out in the country and it's an hour drive to almost everything.


I'm afraid so. I don't go for a lot of long drives so it's never been a problem. I do drive occasionally from WA state to Canada and it's not too bad. Better mileage on the highway than in the city.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't do what I did. I let Bagheera sit on my lap as I drove. He was a puppy. It was cute. He trusted me and felt safe there. Sometimes he'd even lay down and sleep (once) but mostly he wanted to see where we were going. Then he grew. Now he's over 50 pounds and still thinks he should ride on my lap, which would be fine if I was superman and had x-ray vision. Even til this day he at least believes he should sit in front. My son has to fight him for the passenger seat. Silly kid refuses to be demoted by a dog. Dog eventually accepts and stands in the back seat with his front paws on the center console of the front seat. Every once in a while he will lick my ear and stare at my lap. Ever seen this cartoon? 

BTW, I have a Nissan Rogue. Good gas mileage and all five of my family fit, IF Bagheera can be convinced to ride in the back. Big IF.


----------



## PacGrove (Jun 11, 2017)

ceegee said:


> I have a Toyota Sienna van that needs to be replaced (12 years old, over 250,000 miles), and I'm going to get another Sienna. Once you've had a van, it's hard to let go of the space. I like our dogs to travel in crates, and the van has enough space for two crates side by side. The additional space is great when we go to agility trials. As for the brand, the Sienna has been absolutely reliable and inexpensive to maintain. It's been a great vehicle and I'll be sad to see it go. I'm only replacing it because we no longer have a viable second family car; my husband has bought a convertible to replace the Subaru Forester that he originally got because he felt it would be a good family and "dog" car.
> 
> The Forester did its job, although the rear space was a bit tight for two dogs and the rear seat legroom was limited. Despite its shortcomings, we would have kept it for the long term, but when it was about 4 years old and had done about 60,000 miles, in a single year it cost $8,000 in repairs: the entire electronic system failed repeatedly, the radiator exploded, the engine kept cutting out for no reason, the dashboard kept lighting up like a Christmas tree, the brakes had to be replaced after only 10,000 miles, the body began to rust badly (despite an anti-rust treatment by the dealer upon purchase) and so on. This was a vehicle that had been maintained scrupulously by the dealer throughout its life - it never went to any garage but the dealership, and all the maintenance recommended by the dealership mechanics had always been done. Needless to say, my husband sold it (for parts) and replaced it with the convertible that he'd always wanted (not a Subaru). We're not the only people to have had problems with a Subaru - we know of two others who went through similar experiences. Perhaps we were just unlucky and got a "lemon". But it was a very expensive lemon.


I still drive my 2004 Sienna minivan - it has outlived my golden, T-Bone, for whom it was purchased when he was six months old. It has 140K miles, and I have never had any trouble with it. (Of course, we live in the mild climate of coastal California.) I never had a crate or a car harness for T-Bone. A harness would not have worked in my Sienna, because the middle row has two captain's chairs, not a bench, and T-Bone never showed any interest in climbing on those chairs. The idea was that he would be the safest on the floor, and indeed, he always lay between the two captain's chairs, or on the floor between the front seats and the captain's chairs. He never showed any interest in the vast space behind the middle row (I always kept the third row seat folded into the floor). I think this was as safe as could be, and I never felt it was necessary to get a crate because we never drove more than a mile or so away from home, and because (I must confess) we completely failed in crating T-Bone - perhaps because he did no damage to anything in the house even when we let him in charge of the living room with its library at night while he was a puppy. Minivans are very safe - 4500 pounds, and excellent visibility for the driver. And one more advantage - in the last year of his life, T-Bone could no longer climb into my wife's sedan, and certainly would not have been able to jump into an SUV. But he could still get into my low sitting Sienna with its wide doors, with some help from me.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wolfeye said:


> Ever seen this cartoon?


That cartoon is the best! That is how Finley and I start almost every day. If I dare to try and work on my laptop, he will nose it out of his way. It can be annoying, but it's nice to be loved so much!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a Hyundai Elantra GT (hatchback). There are only two of us (plus dog), so I keep the rear seat folded flat with an oversized dog bed on top. He's very comfy back there! And the car gets GREAT mileage, if that matters. It's a 6-speed stick and I usually manage to get about 35 mpg.


----------



## Bobby and Nell's dad (Jul 18, 2017)

We have a Mazda CX5 SUV. When choosing we felt it had the biggest boot space for our dog. It's a nice car anyway, very smooth and not too high for him to jump into and out of.


----------

